# م.أحمد طبازه يقدم(( دورة مهارات الأكسل للمهندس المدنى))



## م.أحمد طبازة (11 يونيو 2010)

*م.أحمد طبازه يقدم اسطوانه تعليم فيديو بعنوان (( دورة مهارات الأكسل للمهندس المدنى))*

*دورة مهارات *​ 
*الأكسل للمهندس المدنى*​ 
نبذة عن الدورة​ 
•*دورة مهارات الأكسل للمهندس المدنى هي دورة متخصصة موجه للمهندس المدنى*​ 
•​ 
*الدورة تعرف المستخدم بكيفية عمل برامج تصميمه (تصميم الكمرات والأعمدة والقواعد ) باستخدام **عدة دوال في برنامج الاكسل *​ 
•​ 
*كما سيتم تعريف المستخدم ببعض الصيغ والدوال ذات العلاقة بالبيانات *​ 
المحاضره الأولى ​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?tikn4z3w3hi​ 
المحاضره الثانيه

http://www.mediafire.com/?mygiw3chtzn

المحاضره الثالثه 

http://www.mediafire.com/?ijyw0mzm2zf​ 
 المحاضره الرابعه 

http://www.mediafire.com/?ynbim3wmznl 

codec program (if needed)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t203760.html#post1918009

 أنتظر أرائكم وأقتراحتكم 
تحياتى​


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (11 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم وفي انتظار الجديد


----------



## العبد لله (11 يونيو 2010)

دايما مبدع ومتميز اخي الحبيب , ما شاء الله عليك

وربنا يبارك فيك , ويعلو اجرك , ويرزقك اعلي الجنان

ما الكود المتبع في الشرح

اكرر شكري وامتناني بحضرتك


----------



## king of rap (12 يونيو 2010)

شكرا لك م/ طبازة ، يرجى إستكمال باقي الشرح 
فعلا موضوع مميز


----------



## سنا الإسلام (12 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mahir madani (12 يونيو 2010)

thank you very much


----------



## nawalid6 (12 يونيو 2010)

فعلا هي خدمة كبيرة بدلا من اخذ الملفات جاهزة الافضل هو ان تتعلم كيف تعمل هذا الملف وسيضع كل مهندس فيه من افكاره مما سيساعد في الارتقاء بالمستوي باذن الله


----------



## عزام عبدالناصر (12 يونيو 2010)

thanks


----------



## بسام.م.ب (12 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله بكم


----------



## أبو نادر (12 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا

كثرت الشروح على أوفس 2003 
يرجى الشرح على أوفيس 2007


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (12 يونيو 2010)

والله فكرة جميلة وشرح رائع


----------



## م.محمدالمحمود (12 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك ..فكرة جميلة ..ومجهود مميز
ننتظر شروحاتك الاخرى بفارغ الصبر


----------



## محمد دهشورى (12 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير يا بشمهندس احمد وبارك الله فيك ونفع بك وبعلمك 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## majdiotoom (12 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد_سلوم (12 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك ونحن في انتظار المذيد
تحياتي لك بالتوفيق


----------



## BaShEnGiNeeR (12 يونيو 2010)

ماشاء الله اخى كل شروحاتك متميزة واسلوبك متميز

برجاء اخى وضع خطة للشرح وعدد الحلقات وموضوعاتها

وجزاك الله خيرا على كل ما تقدمه


----------



## م.أحمد طبازة (12 يونيو 2010)

المحاضره الثانيه
http://www.mediafire.com/?mygiw3chtzn​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (12 يونيو 2010)

م.أحمد طبازة قال:


> المحاضره الثانيه
> http://www.mediafire.com/?mygiw3chtzn​



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## علي قندوس (12 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وزادك من فضله


----------



## mostafammy (12 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مش لاقي (12 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير .


----------



## محمد رمضان النزهى (13 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا باشمهندس


----------



## ايادي (13 يونيو 2010)

مشكور بارك الله فيك


----------



## ايادي (13 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abdoo_farra (13 يونيو 2010)

Thanks dear for your effort


----------



## م.أحمد طبازة (14 يونيو 2010)

المحاضره الثالثه 
http://www.mediafire.com/?ijyw0mzm2zf​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (14 يونيو 2010)

م.أحمد طبازة قال:


> المحاضره الثالثه
> http://www.mediafire.com/?ijyw0mzm2zf​



تمت الاضافة

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد_سلوم (14 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## aljafry (14 يونيو 2010)




----------



## eng.linaa (14 يونيو 2010)

شكرا كتييير الك بش مهندس..... بجد كتيررر رائع 
بلبئلك كتير تكون دكتور جامعي ... تحياتي


----------



## م احمد عيسي (14 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك 
ووفقك ان شاء الله نرجو منك أكمال الكورس ان شاء الله


----------



## abosalah1 (14 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م.أحمد طبازة (14 يونيو 2010)

المحاضره الرابعه 
http://www.mediafire.com/?ynbim3wmznl​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (14 يونيو 2010)

م.أحمد طبازة قال:


> المحاضره الرابعه
> http://www.mediafire.com/?ynbim3wmznl​



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م.طاهر (14 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااا
وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## life for rent (14 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خييييير


----------



## عبدالله المنصوري (15 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.محمدالمحمود (15 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك ..جزالك الله كل الخير
حقيقة كنت احس بضعف عندي في الاكسل ومهاراته
شكرا لك أخي الكريم


----------



## كريمة* (16 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ... دائماً مبدع أخي المهندس بارك الله فيك ويجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك ويزيدك من علمه الواسعز


----------



## م.أحمد طبازة (16 يونيو 2010)

اشكركم على ردودكم الجميله


----------



## odwan (17 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم
تقبل مروري .........


----------



## ehab_aldadamony (17 يونيو 2010)

*مشكوووووووووووور
جزاكم الله خيرا
وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك

*


----------



## i_ahmed1987 (17 يونيو 2010)

جزيت الجنه


----------



## م.أحمد طبازة (17 يونيو 2010)

odwan قال:


> بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم
> تقبل مروري .........


 

مشكور اخى الحبيب ومبارك الوسام الجديد


----------



## odwan (17 يونيو 2010)

م.أحمد طبازة قال:


> مشكور اخى الحبيب ومبارك الوسام الجديد



ألف شكر لك أخي المهندس الفاضل رفع الله قدرك وأطال عمرك
وأتمنى أن أكون عند حسن ظن الجميع


----------



## م.أحمد طبازة (18 يونيو 2010)

اعذرونى عن التاخير في رفع الحلقات لان الانترنت بصحه غير جيده هذه الايام


----------



## شاب على الطريق (20 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ma-tawa (20 يونيو 2010)

جزيتم خيرا أخي م. أحمد


----------



## Hany Ahmed Omar (20 يونيو 2010)

جاري التحميل والاطلاع


----------



## civil_eng1184 (21 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ss_online1 (22 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا الجزاء
أخوك م سامح سمير - دمياط الجديدة - مصر


----------



## sendbad2011 (3 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابراهيم حمدى محمد (3 يوليو 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررر يا باشمهندس على الجهد الرائع للبرامج الأكسل للمهندسين


----------



## عبد الله هشام (3 يوليو 2010)

ربنا يكرمك ويبقى ملكك برج وتاجره ايجار جديد 
حتكسب دهب 
ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## engineer.medo43 (3 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا يابشمهندس


----------



## ايمن زكريا شمس (3 يوليو 2010)

شكرا قوي


----------



## أبو مصطفي @ (4 يوليو 2010)

شكرا لحضراتكم علي المجهود ده


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (4 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## يونس الدايمي (4 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
وبارك الله فيك يا مهندس أحمد 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## engbassam2011 (5 يوليو 2010)

شكرا دايما في تميز جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## العبقرية (5 يوليو 2010)

المهندس الكريم السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خيرا على مجهزدك الجميل ولكن المحاضرة الثالثة لا يمكنى تحمليها نهائى ارجو التاكد منها ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## mohy_y2003 (5 يوليو 2010)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك وجزاك خيراً


----------



## anoor1 (5 يوليو 2010)

مجهود رائع يستحق التقدير والشكر
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ايمن كحوش (5 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م.أحمد طبازة (8 يوليو 2010)

العبقرية قال:


> المهندس الكريم السلام عليكم
> جزاك الله خيرا على مجهزدك الجميل ولكن المحاضرة الثالثة لا يمكنى تحمليها نهائى ارجو التاكد منها ولك جزيل الشكر




الرابط يعمل بشكل جيد

حاولى التحميل مره اخرى​


----------



## محمود المقدم (8 يوليو 2010)

الف شكر يا بشمهندس 
والي الامام


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (9 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم


----------



## سامو جاك (11 يوليو 2010)

فعلا ممتاز ربنا يوفقك وياريت تكمل


----------



## ابوحميد الجن (12 يوليو 2010)

كنت في حاجه ماسه لمثل هذا العمل فجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## myada1 (13 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المعمار العربي (13 يوليو 2010)

مشكووور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## يونس الدايمي (13 يوليو 2010)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## نجانجا (15 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وفى انتظار باقى المحاضرات


----------



## engmze (15 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (16 يوليو 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## almohandesw (16 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير 
نحن في انتظار باقي الشرح


----------



## المهندسة2010 (16 يوليو 2010)

يسلمو


----------



## boushy (16 يوليو 2010)

فتح الله عليك اخي


----------



## علاء خليفة (3 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا
وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ST.ENG (4 أغسطس 2010)

thanksssssssssssss


----------



## محمد صبري أبوالنجا (4 أغسطس 2010)

thanks


----------



## م.أحمد طبازة (29 أغسطس 2010)

مشكووورين على ردودكم المشجعه


----------



## Eng.M.Abdo (9 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك


----------



## humfa (11 سبتمبر 2010)

thankssssssssssss veryyyyyyyyyyy muchhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## حسن أنور الخولي (11 سبتمبر 2010)

thx 2 much my friend


----------



## safwan rahhal (17 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا الك 
ولكن المحاضرة الثانية لم تتحمل
يوجد مشكلة بالملف


----------



## م.أحمد طبازة (19 سبتمبر 2010)

No Need to Thank Me-I be Happy when i Help anyone:84:


----------



## حسين الصغير (19 سبتمبر 2010)

الموضوع ممتاز يا بشمهندس ننتظر المزيد


----------



## المهندس ابوعمر (19 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أم إسحاق (20 سبتمبر 2010)

موضوع مفيد
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## lel00 (20 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وزادك علما


----------



## hassananas (20 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم وفي انتظار الجديد


----------



## مهندس محمد سلطان (20 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mrtaha (20 سبتمبر 2010)

*بارك الله بكم*​


----------



## مؤيد الموسوي (20 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخي دروس رائعة جدااااااااااااااا


----------



## م.أحمد طبازة (20 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكورين على ردودكم المشجعه


----------



## Mosab manaseer (27 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## ابوغيثالشمري (27 سبتمبر 2010)

شرح واضح وسهل الاستيعاب بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## م.أحمد طبازة (28 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكووووووورين


----------



## aboelkheir (30 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## doaa tarawneh (30 سبتمبر 2010)

الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## سحاب99 (1 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا للجهود وبإنتظار المزيد


----------



## ريدان ابوناصر (2 أكتوبر 2010)

الله يكرمك يا بشمهندس و يجزيك كل خير


----------



## benshamlan (20 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ومشكور يا مهندس


----------



## مؤيد الموسوي (20 أكتوبر 2010)

شروحات اكثر من رائعة ........... بارك الله فيك وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## مؤيد الموسوي (20 أكتوبر 2010)

شروحات اكثر من رائعة ........... بارك الله فيك وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## ahmed arfa (20 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## kazali016 (20 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## hady2 (20 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير
فكرة رااااااااااااائعة


----------



## المهندس البار (31 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور وماقصرت


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (1 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (5 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على المحاضرات و الشرح المفيد


----------



## boushy (5 نوفمبر 2010)

thank u alot dear eng. tabaza


----------



## islam bahz (7 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م.أحمد طبازة (8 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكووورين على مروركم


----------



## eng*arwa (8 نوفمبر 2010)

الف شكر ليك وجزاك الله خير
بس هيا صوت بس من غير صوره؟
ولا المشكله عندى لانى جربتها ع برنامجين ومفيش الا صوت من غير صوره


----------



## م.أحمد طبازة (8 نوفمبر 2010)

eng*arwa قال:


> الف شكر ليك وجزاك الله خير
> بس هيا صوت بس من غير صوره؟
> ولا المشكله عندى لانى جربتها ع برنامجين ومفيش الا صوت من غير صوره


 

صوت وصورة بس أظن ما عندك برنامج الكودك Codec Pack 6.5.0

رابط التحميل 
ftp://majorgeeks.mirror.internode.on.net/multimedia/K-Lite_Codec_Pack_650_Basic.exe ​


----------



## eng*arwa (8 نوفمبر 2010)

اه فعلا مكنش عندى
الف شكر ليك معلش تعبتك


----------



## زياد أحمد رافع (13 نوفمبر 2010)

لانستطيع ان نجزيك وكلمة الشكر لا تعادل شي مما علمته لنا ولكن نقول جزاك اللة عنا خير الجزاو


----------



## eng_hnyshwky (19 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا ً جزيلاً على هذه الدورة الرائعة وجزاكم الله خيرا ً


----------



## jak88 (19 نوفمبر 2010)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaank yyyyyyyyyyyyyyoooooou


----------



## habeeba (23 نوفمبر 2010)

ألف شكر يابشمهندس


----------



## TAREK AMIN 1972 (24 نوفمبر 2010)

thank u


----------



## safwan86 (24 نوفمبر 2010)

*thanks*​


----------



## م.أحمد طبازة (13 يناير 2011)

مشكووورين على مرورركم


----------



## mokramany (14 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (14 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## ادم سليفاني (14 يناير 2011)

thank you very much


----------



## seesehs (14 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا يا باشمهندس


----------



## صقر الهندسه (10 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله الف خير .. م/ احمد طبازة


----------



## saidelsayedab (10 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله في مجهودك


----------



## ابو العطا (10 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وازادك من علمه ومشكوووووووووور


----------



## xXx_2010 (11 فبراير 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً لك .. وجاري التحميل ..


----------



## م.أحمد طبازة (12 فبراير 2011)

مشكورررررررين على ردودكم


----------



## مهندسة النجف (12 فبراير 2011)

شكراجزيلا


----------



## abo eliwa (19 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الجهد الرائع
فى إنتظار المزيد إن شاء الله


----------



## محمد موسى عيسى (19 فبراير 2011)

وفقك الله


----------



## asae (25 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا باشمهندس احمد وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## khaled aladwar (25 فبراير 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## ammontda (1 مارس 2011)

المحاضرات تعمل كصوت فقط بدون فيديو لماذا؟


----------



## م.أحمد طبازة (1 مارس 2011)

ammontda قال:


> المحاضرات تعمل كصوت فقط بدون فيديو لماذا؟


*
i think coz u dont have Download K-Lite Codec Pack 6.9.0 FULL, K-Lite *​


----------



## medhat ismail (2 مارس 2011)

thank u very much


----------



## م.أحمد طبازة (26 أبريل 2011)

*مشكوورين على المرور*​


----------



## مهندس عراق (27 يونيو 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووور اخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## pastawisy (28 يوليو 2011)

شكرا يا هندسة


----------



## علاء يوسف (28 يوليو 2011)

كل الشكر


----------



## عبدالقادر باكثير (28 يوليو 2011)

الف شكر على المجهود الرائع


----------



## اسامة السقاف (28 يوليو 2011)

*جزاكم الله الف خــــــير*​


----------



## طارق عبد الغفار (13 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## تامر شهير (14 سبتمبر 2011)

جارى الاطلاع 
.... حياك الله وجزاك خيرا

:75::75:


----------



## م.أحمد طبازة (15 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكوورين على ردودكم​


----------



## المهندس احمد طه (15 أكتوبر 2011)

thanks very much 
its wonderful


----------



## المهندس احمد طه (15 أكتوبر 2011)

نتظر المزيد منك يا مهندس احمد


----------



## dr.nawar (31 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## dr.nawar (31 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا كثيرا علي هذا الشرح الجميل وجعله المولي سبحانه وتعالي في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمدسليمان احمد (1 يناير 2012)

*جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم وفي انتظار الجديد*​


----------



## مهندس رواوص (1 يناير 2012)

شكرررا


----------



## sayedahmed330 (12 يناير 2012)

زاذك الله علما ......ورفع درجاتك في الدنيا والأخرة


----------



## bboumediene (31 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## archivil (31 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## وافي وافي (31 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حسام حسن 36 (2 فبراير 2012)

الف شكر على المجهود العظيم دا


----------



## صهيب علي (3 فبراير 2012)

شكرا على هذا العمل


----------



## m m a (3 فبراير 2012)

tank u so much


----------



## الغريب2007 (4 فبراير 2012)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## aly abdel hakiem (4 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا نتمني استكمال الدورة لاعداد باقي خطوات تصميم باقي العناصر كدورة تصميم مع الاكسيل


----------



## medo100 (4 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abo eliwa (1 مارس 2012)

*thanks*​


----------



## ovo (2 مارس 2012)

مشكور على هذا العمل الاكثر من رائع وربي يعينك لكل خير


----------



## BlackPity27 (2 مارس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيراً على هذا العمل الرائع


----------



## a_h_2m (2 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## civil love (2 مارس 2012)

الف شكر

وفقك الله اخي العزيز


----------



## civil love (2 مارس 2012)

الف شكر

وفقك الله اخي العزيز


----------



## civil love (2 مارس 2012)

الف شكر

وفقك الله اخي العزيز


----------



## سماح السروي (2 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## rania20682 (9 مارس 2012)

لو سمحت انا عندى ومش بيظهر صوره ارجو المساعده


----------



## م.أحمد طبازة (9 مارس 2012)

يبدو انك بحاجة لبرنامج K-Lite Codec Pack 8.4.0 Full


----------



## محمد حسن جبر (9 مارس 2012)

هذا جهد مشكور يا أخي ويقدر ذلك أهل الإختصاص


----------



## المهندس عماد عبده (26 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا خيرا


----------



## هانى حميده (26 مارس 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا
*


----------



## احمد على عمار (26 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ramyoo9 (26 مارس 2012)

مشكور اخي ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## mustafa20099 (26 مارس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله الف خير يابش مهندس ^_^


----------



## احمد صلاح العقيلى (19 أبريل 2012)

شكراااا ...جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## السيدنصير (20 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## السيدنصير (20 أبريل 2012)




----------



## البروفسيير محمود (1 مايو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (29 مارس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا على الدورة


----------



## mostafoz (31 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmad rezk (1 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## عبد القادر السلايم (22 ديسمبر 2013)

تحياتي من القدس الشريف
*** موضوع مميز
*** طرح مميز
*** شرح مميز
*** تعليم مميز
*** بالتالي عضو مميز

بارك الله فيك وزادك من علمه

الرجاء اتحافنا بباقي عناصر اي منشأ


----------

